#ubuntu-phone 2012-03-06
<fairuz_> Hi, what telephone does canonical use to show the Ubuntu on Android demo?
#ubuntu-phone 2012-03-08
<mgolisch> will ubuntu for android be available as a download?
<popey> mgolisch: should be, if we get a deal with an OEM
<popey> later in the year
<mgolisch> popey: so its actualy just marketing fuzz?
<mgolisch> theres not been any real work done?
<popey> of course there's real work
<mgolisch> oh okay
<mgolisch> ill just wait i guess
<mgolisch> :)
<mgolisch> sounds like an awesome idea
<popey> it is ☺
#ubuntu-phone 2012-03-09
<genii-around> Hm
#ubuntu-phone 2012-03-11
<bmoez_> hi, where can i found details about ubuntu phone and design?
<popey> bmoez_: ubuntu phone doesnt exist yet
<popey> bmoez_: you may have seen "Ubuntu for Android" which does exist
<bmoez_> i mean, the work in progress if it began
<bmoez_> all i found about ubunut phone is some design from ubuntu lover like this http://musl1m.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-Phone-Explained-271229476
<popey> bmoez_: yeah, we don't have anything to show yet
<bmoez_> ok :)
